
GitLab melts down after wrong directory deleted, backups fail - dsaw
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/01/gitlab_data_loss/
======
detaro
(obviously?) a dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13537052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13537052)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
No new information in the article itself. But articles in The Register usually
have some good comments. E.g. this article there has 141 of them, at least
some of which are good. :)

------
blacksqr
I've never actually experienced a work situation where needed backups did
work. I fear this is the norm, not an aberration.

~~~
SteveNuts
Really? What have you used for backups?

~~~
technion
You may be surprised at the average success rate for Backup Exec 2010-2012
across a common enterprise environment. It is _entirely normal_ to look at
failures and state "it's working 50% of the time, we should be happy". Their
own support team would look at that sort of log and say things like "you seem
to be having really good luck with our product".

